# Mrs. S. A. Allen's



## Road Dog (Apr 29, 2013)

This thing is so dark it's hard to get a good pic.


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 29, 2013)

another


----------



## Dugout (Apr 29, 2013)

What would a black light do?  Just curious.


----------



## epackage (Apr 29, 2013)

These things are beauties Rory...


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks, Blacklight has no affect on it.


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 29, 2013)

Intense coloring.  Those hairs are really nice lookers.


----------

